# Aethertec



## RevnLucky7 (19/7/14)

All this talk about the Plumeveil and no one seems to have mentioned The Orchid?
I would have thought with all the Kayfun fans the Orchid would be way more popular.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (19/7/14)

What is it? Link?


----------



## Hein510 (19/7/14)

Its what they calling a RDK or Kayfun style atty. Looks cool!


----------



## capetocuba (19/7/14)

http://www.vapordna.com/Orchid-Kayfun-Styled-Atomizer-by-Aethertech-p/or0001.htm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (19/7/14)

Thanks look nice but.......


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/7/14)

Does look pretty cool


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/7/14)

That price though...


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> That price though...



Well minimum wage in the USA is what... 40K a month? Sucks for us. You make more flipping burgers than most people do over here. Pair that with with lower living expense... Leaves lots of monies available for vape gear! Bastards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (20/7/14)

http://limwell.en.alibaba.com/produ...r_clone_1_1_Orchid_Kayfun_Style_atomizer.html

it's been cloned already people, don't stress


----------



## kimbo (20/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> http://www.vapordna.com/Orchid-Kayfun-Styled-Atomizer-by-Aethertech-p/or0001.htm


 
At that price i want coffee and breakfast in the mornings as well


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/7/14)

ET said:


> http://limwell.en.alibaba.com/produ...r_clone_1_1_Orchid_Kayfun_Style_atomizer.html
> 
> it's been cloned already people, don't stress


 
There's few mayor issues with the first one. You'd think they'd use a bit of initiative to not do a 1:1, but go so far as to add some sort of filling port and not go with the allen head screws. I know Aethertec is working on new versions.


----------



## ET (20/7/14)

why would we want this thing then if it has a "few major issues" ?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/7/14)

ET said:


> why would we want this thing then if it has a "few major issues" ?


 
It's not about wanting it. It's a product watch thread and about following guys who are coming up with some really innovative stuff. The Plumeveil I think is nothing short of brilliant and if they can get fix the issues on the The Orchid, anyone who enjoys vaping on a Kayfun would be all over it.

EDIT:

I haven't been able to find much on these guys other than: http://web.stagram.com/n/aethertech

Also looks like their working on a website now: http://aethertech.com/

... for anyone interested. After the mayor success off their first runs I suspect we're going to see some rad stuff coming from them.

Both their atties are still considered work in progress. As one run releases, they listen to feedback and then go back to the drawing board... hence the Plumeveil 1.5 

I've seen a couple of peeved off people jumping the gun too quick and buying as soon as these things are released only to find that an update is just around the corner for the exact price they paid just two months before. A lesson I learned a long time ago in this game is patience. Wait. Save. Wait some more. Seek perfection. Wait some more. Price probably drops slightly. Buy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (20/7/14)

awesome shot


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/7/14)

ET said:


> awesome shot


 


That waiting lesson paid off big time with the ZNA.
Everyone pounced on it after it hit the market only to be stuck with "the gap of zen".
No attie could sit flush on it and there was a mayor gap! Few months later new models were out with an adjustable cap pin and only after that could you buy a new cap separately. These caps are like $50 a pop. I would have been so peeved


----------



## ET (20/7/14)

luckily the plume veil stock seems to be awesome sauce so no hassles there


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/7/14)

ET said:


> luckily the plume veil stock seems to be awesome sauce so no hassles there


 
Yeah... just make sure it's the new one. There is an older version, the V1. The 1.5 is the one with the gold base from what I gathered.


----------



## ET (20/7/14)

no i meant the gold base one seems awesome just by itself. what's this 1.5 one?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/7/14)

ET said:


> no i meant the gold base one seems awesome just by itself. what's this 1.5 one?


 
Not sure. Some guys were selling the first run Plume, the the gold plated base came out, which I assumed was the 1.5, but I'm not sure of this either as I new see pre-orders launched for another one in August. Not sure if this is a new model or just another run of the last one. But I'm sitting tight. I would like to own one, but not at this stage. I'm not spending that only to find them making another improvement one month later.


----------



## ET (20/7/14)

just get a clone for now then


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/7/14)

ET said:


> just get a clone for now then


 
Oh no you didn't.... 
The idea of probably having to drill my own air holes in a Plume Veil...


----------



## ET (20/7/14)

well make the existing holes larger probably yes


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/7/14)

ET said:


> well make the existing holes larger probably yes


 
Leave me alone  You know where I stand on this.


----------



## capetocuba (20/7/14)

ET said:


> just get a clone for now then


You think Revn stealth buys clones!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> You think Revn stealth buys clones!?


 
Owning a heap of vape gear has never really been my thing. If you see my vape stand you'd probably be shocked at the lack of gear. I have a handful of things.

1 x Quasar
1 x Neme
1 x ZNA
1 x Limited Knurled King
1 x Kayfun

Having and sticking with what works allows for a bigger budget on what I enjoy even more. Good juice.
That's it.

It's getting dated, especially in the atty department. I just don't like to splash too much on various things. I'd rather hold back and pool until something comes out that blows my mind. Right now that something is the Plume Veil and if they improve the Orchid, then they will replace my current atties.

I've asked Kel at Vape Craving to keep eyes out for me on something revolutionary at ECC this year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (20/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Owning a heap of vape gear has never really been my thing. If you see my vape stand you'd probably be shocked at the lack of gear. I have a handful of things.
> 
> 1 x Quasar
> 1 x Neme
> ...


I fully agree with you! I've spent nearly 4 years dabbling with kak gear. Very happy with my authentic gear including my "ugly" Reo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (20/7/14)

As an after note my power is off at home. Some dronkgat drove into the electricity pole at 4am. Will be placing my clone gear up for sale today when power is restored!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ET (20/7/14)

provisional dibs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (21/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Owning a heap of vape gear has never really been my thing. If you see my vape stand you'd probably be shocked at the lack of gear. I have a handful of things.
> 
> 1 x Quasar
> 1 x Neme
> ...


good way of thinking! I do the same....one needs a few combinations for different scenarios. I have just watched Rip Trippers Plume Veil review....seems amazing. I was going to replace the Origen, but maybe I have to hold out for a little longer


----------



## Tom (21/7/14)

alright...let the hunting begin 

watching for the PlumeVeil here: http://www.p-vaper.co.uk/Plume-Veil-RDA-By-Aethertech

looks like the only EU supplier so far, currently waiting for next batch tho. to me sourcing it from the EU is easier, so I am prepared to pay extra.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (21/7/14)

I have registered for notifications on a few sites too. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Dv8 (22/7/14)

I have been raving about this orchid atty since it was released amongst my vape buddies... A few guys have made a request to fast tech as well to make a clone but vapor DNA seems to have the every now and then sale but i am not sure if they ship to SA though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (26/7/14)

Sunshinevape.com has cloned for sale $30 43 left in stock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

